# DVD Drive reads CDs but not DVDs



## EvangelMike (Mar 26, 2008)

Greetings! My Win XP Pro SP2 computer has a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D DVD. It reads CDs beautifully but does not read DVDs. Following the advice at the Windows Help and Support Center, I clicked on Start->All Programs->Accessories->Entertainment, and the only options there are CD Player, Sound Recorder, and Volume Control. The Windows Help and Support Center says that since DVD is not listed, this indicates that I need to install or update the DVD decoder on my computer. Does anyone know where I might find a compatible DVD encoder? I went to Windows XP Control Panel, and clicked on Properties for my DVD under Sounds and Audio Devices Properties. There it says that my DVD is a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D. Under Device type it says DVD/CD-ROM drive. Device Status says: “This device is working properly.” What is the best way of approaching this problem? (I have subscribed to the Samsung ODD Firmware LiveUpdate which tells me that my firmware is the latest version.) Thank you very much for your kind help.

Sincerely,

Michael D Fitzpatrick


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is a free software player
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
if it's not seeing data disks uninstall the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#
clean the laser


----------



## EvangelMike (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Dai:
Greetings! I have been trying to use VLC, but it gives me the error message: Unable to open 'dvd://D:'

I just sent the following email to Samsung:

'' - Drive F/W Version : SH-S182D
- F/W OEM Code : 
- Disc info : SH-S182D
(ex. SONY DVD-R 16X or CD/DVD & Game tiltle name)

The outer cover of the DVD on my computer says: Writemaster. When I put a DVD in the DVD Drive, the drive light blinks green, but the DVD does not play. Following the advice at the Windows Help and Support Center, I clicked on Start->All Programs->Accessories->Entertainment, and the only options there are CD Player, Sound Recorder, and Volume Control. The Windows Help and Support Center says that since DVD is not listed, this indicates that I need to install or update the DVD decoder on my computer. I did this. I then went to Windows XP Control Panel, and clicked on Properties for my DVD under Sounds and Audio Devices Properties. There it says that my DVD is a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D. Under Device type it says DVD/CD-ROM drive. Device Status says: “This device is working properly.” I have installed your Firmware Live Update. Perhaps my driver has become corrupt. My computer says the driver files are as follows:
C:\WINNT\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
C:\WINNT\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
C:\WINNT\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
C:\WINNT\system32\DRIVERS\storprop.dll
The File version is 5.1.2600.2180(xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Is there any way I can reinstall the driver? I searched your web site but could not find out how this can be done. How should I now proceed? "

My brother suggested that I try uninstalling and reinstalling the DVD. Recently I have been considering renaming the four driver files (to get them out of the way) and see if Windows XP PRO (or Samsung ODD Firmware LiveUpdate) can reinstall the drivers. Any other suggestions will be gladly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Michael D Fitzpatrick
Reg. US Patent Agent


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to reinstall the driver which is part of windows you uninstall the device from the device manager and reboot and windows will reinstall


----------



## EvangelMike (Mar 26, 2008)

Greetings Dai,
Thank you for your kind response. Yesterday, I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver. But still the DVD Drive will only read CDs and not DVDs. I am beginning to think that perhaps the DVD feature of the drive is defective. (I am probably going to buy an external USB DVD Drive such as a USB 2.0 External Sony 18x DL DVD±RW Burner.) May you have a blessed day.

Sincerely,

Michael D Fitzpatrick


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the drive on another computer to check it


----------

